# Firestone Super GTO



## Kramai88 (Sep 27, 2020)

Don’t know much about it but I liked it and picked it up. Looks to be pretty much original except the sissy bar is stamped Schwinn so it’s wrong. After some clean up I think it will look good. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 27, 2020)

That is a great find! The bike was made by Rollfast, badged as a Firestone. The original sissy bar was probably a Persons axle mount just like the Schwinn sissy bar on it not, except larger tube like most non-Schwinn bikes used.

Best part is, that sissy bar is great for Schwinn collectors, that was an accessory sissy bar offered in the late 60's for Sting-Ray bikes. That might be $100-125 item or more if you sold it.

Congrats!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 28, 2020)

VERY NICE!! Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 29, 2020)

...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 29, 2020)

Kramai88 said:


> Don’t know much about it but I liked it and picked it up. Looks to be pretty much original except the sissy bar is stamped Schwinn so it’s wrong. After some clean up I think it will look good.
> View attachment 1274485
> View attachment 1274486
> View attachment 1274487
> ...



If you are ever interested in selling or donating it. Please contact the Pontiac Oakland Museum in Pontiac Illinois. They are looking for one for their museum. Ask for Tim Dye.


----------

